# Italian practitioners found something abnormal before the outbreak of coronavirus



## LKJ86

*'Every Single Individual Must Stay Home': Italy's Coronavirus Surge Strains Hospitals*
March 19, 20201:59 PM ET

Daniela De Rosa, a 43-year-old veterinarian in Italy's southwest Campania region, made a video message over the weekend as she was hospitalized with COVID-19. Her video plea has gathered much attention in Italy, which has just surpassed China in the number of reported deaths from the new coronavirus.

"I've been in isolation in a hospital room for so many days I've lost count," she says. "I have no contact with anyone other than doctors twice a day."

"Very few people understand what's happening. I want people to see I'm suffering," De Rosa continues.

"Every single individual must stay home and not endanger the lives of others," she insists.

Since the video was shared on Facebook last Sunday, it has racked up more than 11 million views.

As of Thursday afternoon, Italy has registered 41,035 diagnoses of the coronavirus and 3,405 deaths. The death toll is now higher than China's known COVID-19 deaths of over 3,200. Earlier this month, Italy became the first Western country to launch a nationwide lockdown to contain the outbreak, but despite strict measures, the number of cases continues to rise.

Italy has a universal health care system. But now, its hospitals and medical staff are overwhelmed, prompting anguished debate.

The Italian College of Anesthesia, Analgesia, Resuscitation and Intensive Care has issued guidelines for what it calls a "catastrophe medicine"-like scenario. The college put it starkly: Given the serious shortage of health resources, patients with the "best chance of success and hope of life" should have access to intensive care, the organization says.

"If you have an 99-year-old male or a female patient, that's a patient with a lot of diseases. And you have [a] young kid that need to be intubated and you only have one ventilator, I mean, you're not going to ... toss the coin," says Carlo Vitelli, a surgeon and oncologist in Rome.

He's speaking just a few hours after operating on a perforated appendix of a young man who had been in contact with a person from northern Italy, where the virus has hit the hardest in the country. It was "an emergency operation done on somebody who was in quarantine," Dr. Vitelli says, "don't know if he's going to develop. I don't think so. But, you never know."

Italy is treating the coronavirus pandemic like a wartime emergency. Health officials are scrambling to set up more beds. In Milan, the old fairgrounds is being turned into an emergency COVID-19 hospital with 500 new beds; across the country, hospitals are setting up inflatable tents outdoors for triage.

Other countries can learn important lessons from Italy, says Dr. Giuseppe Remuzzi, co-author of a recent paper in The Lancet about the country's dire situation. The takeaways include how to swiftly convert a general hospital into a coronavirus care unit with specially trained doctors and nurses.

"We had dermatologists, eye doctors, pathologists, learning how to assist a person with a ventilator," Remuzzi says.

Some question why Italy was caught off guard when the virus outbreak was revealed on Feb. 21.

*Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even November," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."*

*He says it was impossible to combat something you didn't know existed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *'Every Single Individual Must Stay Home': Italy's Coronavirus Surge Strains Hospitals*
> March 19, 20201:59 PM ET
> 
> Daniela De Rosa, a 43-year-old veterinarian in Italy's southwest Campania region, made a video message over the weekend as she was hospitalized with COVID-19. Her video plea has gathered much attention in Italy, which has just surpassed China in the number of reported deaths from the new coronavirus.
> 
> "I've been in isolation in a hospital room for so many days I've lost count," she says. "I have no contact with anyone other than doctors twice a day."
> 
> "Very few people understand what's happening. I want people to see I'm suffering," De Rosa continues.
> 
> "Every single individual must stay home and not endanger the lives of others," she insists.
> 
> Since the video was shared on Facebook last Sunday, it has racked up more than 11 million views.
> 
> As of Thursday afternoon, Italy has registered 41,035 diagnoses of the coronavirus and 3,405 deaths. The death toll is now higher than China's known COVID-19 deaths of over 3,200. Earlier this month, Italy became the first Western country to launch a nationwide lockdown to contain the outbreak, but despite strict measures, the number of cases continues to rise.
> 
> Italy has a universal health care system. But now, its hospitals and medical staff are overwhelmed, prompting anguished debate.
> 
> The Italian College of Anesthesia, Analgesia, Resuscitation and Intensive Care has issued guidelines for what it calls a "catastrophe medicine"-like scenario. The college put it starkly: Given the serious shortage of health resources, patients with the "best chance of success and hope of life" should have access to intensive care, the organization says.
> 
> "If you have an 99-year-old male or a female patient, that's a patient with a lot of diseases. And you have [a] young kid that need to be intubated and you only have one ventilator, I mean, you're not going to ... toss the coin," says Carlo Vitelli, a surgeon and oncologist in Rome.
> 
> He's speaking just a few hours after operating on a perforated appendix of a young man who had been in contact with a person from northern Italy, where the virus has hit the hardest in the country. It was "an emergency operation done on somebody who was in quarantine," Dr. Vitelli says, "don't know if he's going to develop. I don't think so. But, you never know."
> 
> Italy is treating the coronavirus pandemic like a wartime emergency. Health officials are scrambling to set up more beds. In Milan, the old fairgrounds is being turned into an emergency COVID-19 hospital with 500 new beds; across the country, hospitals are setting up inflatable tents outdoors for triage.
> 
> Other countries can learn important lessons from Italy, says Dr. Giuseppe Remuzzi, co-author of a recent paper in The Lancet about the country's dire situation. The takeaways include how to swiftly convert a general hospital into a coronavirus care unit with specially trained doctors and nurses.
> 
> "We had dermatologists, eye doctors, pathologists, learning how to assist a person with a ventilator," Remuzzi says.
> 
> Some question why Italy was caught off guard when the virus outbreak was revealed on Feb. 21.
> 
> *Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even November," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."*
> 
> *He says it was impossible to combat something you didn't know existed.*


Source:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Georg

chinese fake news... china is the source of trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Menthol

Quite interesting!

So basically the virus is already there since December, even down to November.

Or basically it was already in whole Europe since December.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Georg said:


> chinese fake news... china is the source of trouble


You can search the "fake news" by yourself:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kankan326



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

This is a totally new dimension of this pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Independent87548

Georg said:


> chinese fake news... china is the source of trouble



This is from America's NPR news. But because it doesn't blame the death of the universe on china, it's "fake" according to you...

You are obviously pushing an agenda to attack China. You lack credibility.

As Italy's Coronavirus Deaths Pass China's, Hospitals Strain To Keep Up : NPR

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Independent87548

Quit your lies. There is ZERO evidence to blame China for this. Every propaganda blaming the Chinese has been debunked by scientific researchers. The first deaths caused by coronavirus happened shortly after the infamous US bioweapons lab was closed down for leakage.

1. The Chinese seafood market in Wuhan is proven to not be the origin.
2. America had an outbreak of deaths that matches coronavirus deaths exactly. This occurred around the middle of 2019 (shortly after the infamous Fort Deitrick bioweapons lab was closed because of leakage), way before any coronavirus deaths in China.
3. The US CDC director admitted that many of those deaths are caused by coronavirus
4. both Japan and Taiwan found only US has the entire family of coronaviruses, which completely implicates America. America did not deny this.
5. CDC holds secret meetings and hides all CDC coronavirus data from the world.

Those are the incontrovertible FACTS.

The origin of this coronavirus is made in the USA. 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kankan326

Georg said:


> for our Chinese dummys...this is how the virus got to italy.... answer thousend of illegla chinese work slaves working in sweat shops in Italy...
> 
> https://zackzack.at/2020/02/26/coro...DvHPPYTej8HyPxSzLKVNEGdqBbpwyrDSicsbr_RFM-4sY
> 
> they brought the virus to italy...and exactly were they are the virus spread out in the italian provices...so stop making BULLSHIT postings filled by chinese propaganda China is guilty for the virus and not other or the USA or Russia or little green people from Mars...


Illegal workers usually go to the prosperous places. Where virus is also easy to spread. You can not say the virus was brought by Chinese illegal workers by that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KhanBaba2

It was it Italy first. Then instead of infecting the rest of Europe nearby, it decided to take a trip to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## litman

last month in pakistan before the confirmation of corona cases in pak me and all of my family members had fever with cough and flu. kids had fever upto 102 F. we took it as seasonal flu and cold. took routine medications as majority in my family are doctors. the episode subsided after about 7 - 10 days. now we are thinking what was that? was that corona virus infection or seasonal flu? 
so it is very likely that the virus could have spread a month before it is labelled as pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kankan326

KhanBaba2 said:


> It was it Italy first. Then instead of infecting the rest of Europe nearby, it decided to take a trip to China.


The population density is important. The first case could be in a low density place. So no massive infection. Or the infection speed is slow. But when the virus was brougth to a high density city like Wuhan. Massive infection would occur.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maithil

Independent87548 said:


> Quit your lies. There is ZERO evidence to blame China for this. Every propaganda blaming the Chinese has been debunked by scientific researchers. The first deaths caused by coronavirus happened shortly after the infamous US bioweapons lab was closed down for leakage.
> 
> 1. The Chinese seafood market in Wuhan is proven to not be the origin.
> 2. America had an outbreak of deaths that matches coronavirus deaths exactly. This occurred around the middle of 2019 (shortly after the infamous Fort Deitrick bioweapons lab was closed because of leakage), way before any coronavirus deaths in China.
> 3. The US CDC director admitted that many of those deaths are caused by coronavirus
> 4. both Japan and Taiwan found only US has the entire family of coronaviruses, which completely implicates America. America did not deny this.
> 5. CDC holds secret meetings and hides all CDC coronavirus data from the world.
> 
> Those are the incontrovertible FACTS.
> 
> The origin of this coronavirus is made in the USA. 100%.



You have sources of all these claims ?


----------



## LKJ86

*The Coronavirus CONSPIRACY - Did COVID-19 Come from America?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Independent87548

maithil said:


> You have sources of all these claims ?



You can watch the video above or see sources below.

1. The Chinese seafood market in Wuhan is proven to not be the origin.

Wuhan seafood market may not be source of novel virus spreading globally | Science | AAAS
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-not-be-source-novel-virus-spreading-globally

2. America had an outbreak of deaths that matches coronavirus deaths exactly. This occurred around the middle of 2019 (shortly after the infamous Fort Deitrick bioweapons lab was closed because of leakage), way before any coronavirus deaths in China.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid-19-further-evidence-virus-originated-us/5706078

3. The US CDC director admitted that many of those deaths are caused by coronavirus






4. both Japan and Taiwan found only US has the entire family of coronaviruses, which completely implicates America. America did not deny this.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid-19-further-evidence-virus-originated-us/5706078 (first paragraph)

5. CDC holds secret meetings and hides all CDC coronavirus data from the world.

;https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ronavirus-deliberations-sources-idUSKBN20Y2LM

Those are the incontrovertible FACTS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Georg said:


> for our Chinese dummys...this is how the virus got to italy.... answer thousend of illegla chinese work slaves working in sweat shops in Italy...
> 
> https://zackzack.at/2020/02/26/coro...DvHPPYTej8HyPxSzLKVNEGdqBbpwyrDSicsbr_RFM-4sY
> 
> they brought the virus to italy...and exactly were they are the virus spread out in the italian provices...so stop making BULLSHIT postings filled by chinese propaganda China is guilty for the virus and not other or the USA or Russia or little green people from Mars...


U.S threaten Iraq in 1991 with attack of Corona Virus...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

So all this CCP posturing means it would be interesting to see phase 2 trade deal with Trump. Again, love the game by CCP lickers. First it spread from US, now Italy, and next will be Fiji. Things to note is how none of virologist in any country or EU has managed to notice new strain of viruses. And as someone suggested it jumped to China directly by not spreading to Canada, Mexico, or other EU countries. 

Hell. All these so called half baked evidence, using people words to imply other meaning in video and using terms will fool people? We can discuss it if someone equivalent to CDC in China is called for public hearing and share it in YouTube then we can discuss. First please find the critic.of Xi Jinping who just disappeared in Beijing along with few other journos.


----------



## Trango Towers

Georg said:


> chinese fake news... china is the source of trouble


Does it matter..? This could.haplen anywhere ? Blame game helps who exactly


----------



## Independent87548

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> So all this .



This is rambling nonsense. The world demands answers from the usa.

1. The Chinese seafood market in Wuhan is proven to not be the origin.
2. America had an outbreak of deaths that matches coronavirus deaths exactly. This occurred around the middle of 2019, way before any coronavirus deaths in China.
3. The *US CDC director admitted that many of those deaths are caused by coronavirus*
4. *both Japan and Taiwan found only US has the entire family of coronaviruses, which completely implicates America. America did not deny this.*
5. *CDC holds secret meetings and hides all CDC coronavirus data from the world.*

Those are the incontrovertible FACTS.

The origin of this coronavirus is made in the USA. 100%.

What is the us hiding???? Why are they holding top secret biowarfare meetings away from the public while their state propagandists and online shills spread the debunked seafood market lie???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Independent87548 said:


> This is rambling nonsense. The world demands answers from the usa.
> 
> 1. The Chinese seafood market in Wuhan is proven to not be the origin.
> 2. America had an outbreak of deaths that matches coronavirus deaths exactly. This occurred around the middle of 2019, way before any coronavirus deaths in China.
> 3. The *US CDC director admitted that many of those deaths are caused by coronavirus*
> 4. *both Japan and Taiwan found only US has the entire family of coronaviruses, which completely implicates America. America did not deny this.*
> 5. *CDC holds secret meetings and hides all CDC coronavirus data from the world.*
> 
> Those are the incontrovertible FACTS.
> 
> The origin of this coronavirus is made in the USA. 100%.
> 
> What is the us hiding???? Why are they holding top secret biowarfare meetings away from the public while their state propagandists and online shills spread the debunked seafood market lie???



Only the CCP boot lickers is demanding answers and they are not the "world".


----------



## jericho

Maarkhoor said:


> U.S threaten Iraq in 1991 with attack of Corona Virus...


1st video is in Arabic with no subtitles, 2nd video is with low quality to see if voice recording matches lip movement, I have seen people questioning the authenticity of this video, if it's not verified its better not to share something that cause more confusion



Independent87548 said:


> 2. America had an outbreak of deaths that matches coronavirus deaths exactly. This occurred around the middle of 2019, way before any coronavirus deaths in China.
> 3. The *US CDC director admitted that many of those deaths are caused by coronavirus*


No, he didn't say anything about any death in the middle of 2019. Unless you can show evidence he did.


----------



## PakAlp

litman said:


> last month in pakistan before the confirmation of corona cases in pak me and all of my family members had fever with cough and flu. kids had fever upto 102 F. we took it as seasonal flu and cold. took routine medications as majority in my family are doctors. the episode subsided after about 7 - 10 days. now we are thinking what was that? was that corona virus infection or seasonal flu?
> so it is very likely that the virus could have spread a month before it is labelled as pandemic.



Thousands of people in the UK are saying the same thing, they already had the symptoms of the coronovirus. Very high fever and dry cough. During November and December time. Maybe this new coronovirus is a new strain otherwise the virus is already here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Georg

kankan326 said:


> Illegal workers usually go to the prosperous places. Where virus is also easy to spread. You can not say the virus was brought by Chinese illegal workers by that.



stop dreaming that chinese is a healthy wealthy place... a illegal chinese work slave in europe earn MUCH more than a legal chinese worker in China...thats the reason why hundret thousend of chinese life in Europe..

GDP per capita nominal 2019
China $10.099
Italy $32.947

GDP per capita PPP 2019
China $19.504
Italy $40.470

thats the reason why huge ammount of chinese come legaly or illegaly to Europe to work here and try to make their life... not the other way around

China has some modern high tech metropols but overall it is poorly developt


----------



## kankan326

Georg said:


> stop dreaming that chinese is a healthy wealthy place... a illegal chinese work slave in europe earn MUCH more than a legal chinese worker in China...thats the reason why hundret thousend of chinese life in Europe..
> 
> GDP per capita nominal 2019
> China $10.099
> Italy $32.947
> 
> GDP per capita PPP 2019
> China $19.504
> Italy $40.470
> 
> thats the reason why huge ammount of chinese come legaly or illegaly to Europe to work here and try to make their life... not the other way around
> 
> China has some modern high tech metropols but overall it is poorly developt


Did I deny Italians have better income? A fact you don't know is, Chinese workers(legal) sent by their companies to oversea nomally earn twice or triple salary than domestic workers. But it doesn't matter. Cause it has nothing to do with the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Independent87548 said:


> You can watch the video above or see sources below.
> 
> 1. The Chinese seafood market in Wuhan is proven to not be the origin.
> 
> Wuhan seafood market may not be source of novel virus spreading globally | Science | AAAS
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-not-be-source-novel-virus-spreading-globally
> 
> 2. America had an outbreak of deaths that matches coronavirus deaths exactly. This occurred around the middle of 2019 (shortly after the infamous Fort Deitrick bioweapons lab was closed because of leakage), way before any coronavirus deaths in China.
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid-19-further-evidence-virus-originated-us/5706078
> 
> 3. The US CDC director admitted that many of those deaths are caused by coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. both Japan and Taiwan found only US has the entire family of coronaviruses, which completely implicates America. America did not deny this.
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid-19-further-evidence-virus-originated-us/5706078 (first paragraph)
> 
> 5. CDC holds secret meetings and hides all CDC coronavirus data from the world.
> 
> ;https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ronavirus-deliberations-sources-idUSKBN20Y2LM
> 
> Those are the incontrovertible FACTS.


*CNN: CDC director says some coronavirus-related deaths have been found posthumously*
Source:https://edition.cnn.com/world/live-...0-intl-hnk/h_1319f66f92245a2fe4ec63fe91ab66c9

During the House Oversight Committee discussion on the novel coronavirus response, the director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said some deaths from coronavirus have been discovered posthumously.

Rep. Harley Rouda asked CDC director Dr. Robert Redfield if it’s possible that some flu patients may have been misdiagnosed and actually had coronavirus.

"The standard practice is the first thing you do is test for influenza, so if they had influenza they would be positive," Redfield said.

Rouda then asked Redfield if they are doing posthumous testing.

Redfield said there has been "a surveillance system of deaths from pneumonia, that the CDC has; it’s not in every city, every state, every hospital.”

Rouda followed up and asked, “*So we could have some people in the United States dying for what appears to be influenza when in fact it could be the coronavirus?*”

The doctor replied that “*some cases have actually been diagnosed that way in the United States today.*”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Maarkhoor said:


>



Again a dubbed video where he seems to say "Corona..".

Here is the REAL AP video with his real voice.


You know when people start photoshopping things and dubbing things the smear campaign is in full swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 49savage

Georg said:


> chinese fake news... china is the source of trouble



Terrible post.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Rouda followed up and asked, “*So we could have some people in the United States dying for what appears to be influenza when in fact it could be the coronavirus?*”
> 
> The doctor replied that “*some cases have actually been diagnosed that way in the United States today.*”
> View attachment 615951
> View attachment 615952

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615954
> View attachment 615955
> View attachment 615956



LOL! Sick is one thing...dead is another.

A Coronavirus outbreak is about hospitals being overwhelmed with thousands of severely ill and 500+ people dropping dead a day.


----------



## LKJ86

*Scott Morrison says now is the right time to close our borders*
20/03/2020
ALAN JONES
SCOTT MORRISON
Source:https://www.2gb.com/scott-morrison-says-now-is-the-right-time-to-close-our-borders/

*Prime Minister Scott Morrison is confident in his decision to order the close of Australia’s borders.*

New border controls will take effect in Australia tonight, with all non-citizens to be banned from entering the country.

The new restriction, in force from 9pm, is the latest measure rolled out to help slow the spread of coronavirus.

Earlier in the week, the government issued a ‘do not travel’ alert for the whole world.

Mr Morrison tells Alan Jones he believes the ban is being implemented at the right time.

“We were able to slow the virus’ start and spread in Australia through these early periods.

*“The country which has actually been responsible for a large amount of these [infections] has actually been the United States.”*


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241368154208518145

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241108064507486209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

All I can say is China is vindicated and China is helping the world now to combat this virus! USA, India, Spain, Italy, France, etc. provides ZIPPO help to each other and the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Sick is one thing...dead is another.
> 
> A Coronavirus outbreak is about hospitals being overwhelmed with thousands of severely ill and 500+ people dropping dead a day.


Laugh... Let's see who is laughing when you start coughing. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

Any updates on in the vaccine for this China virus ???

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

PakAlp said:


> Thousands of people in the UK are saying the same thing, they already had the symptoms of the coronovirus. Very high fever and dry cough. During November and December time. Maybe this new coronovirus is a new strain otherwise the virus is already here.


I had same 2-3 month ago and it was couninues for almost 3 weeks ... Im healthy person but this time the sickness hit me very hard


----------



## LKJ86

*March 20th, 2020 Meet Wuhan CoronaVirus Patient One - Maatje Benassi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *March 20th, 2020 Meet Wuhan CoronaVirus Patient One - Maatje Benassi*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241697543681126400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240930262978043905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *The Coronavirus CONSPIRACY - Did COVID-19 Come from America?*


*CNN: US is "looking into" why young people are getting coronavirus*
From CNN Health's Jacqueline Howard
Source:https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news...0-intl-hnk/h_2fe6383c4ac9154ea1e48cbeafe15a42

US Surgeon General Dr. Jerome Adams said the US is looking into why young people in the country are being diagnosed with the novel coronavirus.

"So far the demography definitely seems to be very different in the United States versus in other countries that saw this hit earlier," US Surgeon General Dr. Jerome Adams said on the "Today" show on Monday morning.

"And we're looking into that," Adams told NBC's Savannah Guthrie.

"There are theories that it could be because we know we have a higher proportion of people in the United States and also in Italy who *vape*," Adams said. "We don't know if that's the only cause."

In New York state so far, more than half of coronavirus cases — 53% — have been among young people between the ages of 18 and 49, Gov. Andrew Cuomo noted on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *CNN: US is "looking into" why young people are getting coronavirus*
> From CNN Health's Jacqueline Howard
> Source:https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news...0-intl-hnk/h_2fe6383c4ac9154ea1e48cbeafe15a42
> 
> US Surgeon General Dr. Jerome Adams said the US is looking into why young people in the country are being diagnosed with the novel coronavirus.
> 
> "So far the demography definitely seems to be very different in the United States versus in other countries that saw this hit earlier," US Surgeon General Dr. Jerome Adams said on the "Today" show on Monday morning.
> 
> "And we're looking into that," Adams told NBC's Savannah Guthrie.
> 
> "There are theories that it could be because we know we have a higher proportion of people in the United States and also in Italy who *vape*," Adams said. "We don't know if that's the only cause."
> 
> In New York state so far, more than half of coronavirus cases — 53% — have been among young people between the ages of 18 and 49, Gov. Andrew Cuomo noted on Sunday.


*CNBC: Death toll rises from mysterious lung illnesses linked to vaping, prompting CDC to sound alarm on e-cigarettes*
PUBLISHED FRI, *SEP 6 2019* 1:08 PM EDTUPDATED FRI, *SEP 6 2019* 4:04 PM EDT
Source:https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/06/cdc...-in-vaping-related-lung-disease-outbreak.html







At least three people have died from a mysterious lung illness doctors believe may be caused by vaping — a rising public health worry that has U.S. and state officials perplexed, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Friday.

A new patient in Indiana died, in addition to the previously reported deaths in Illinois and Oregon, Ileana Arias, CDC’s acting deputy director of non-infectious diseases told reporters on a media call. Officials are investigating a fourth death, she said.

The CDC is urging people to avoid using e-cigarettes amid the outbreak.

“Until we have a cause and while this investigation is ongoing, we’re recommending individuals consider not using e-cigarettes,” said Dana Meaney-Delman, who is overseeing the CDC’s response. “As more information comes about and we can narrow down the specific e-cigarette products, we intend to revise that.”

Federal health officials are reviewing 450 possible cases linked to vaping across 33 states, including the 215 cases it has previously reported, Meaney-Delman said. It’s unclear what exactly is causing the disease, officials said Friday. Until they have more information, the CDC is urging consumers not to buy e-cigarette products off the street or add any substances that are not intended by the manufacturer, the agency said.

Many of the patients who became sick said they vaped THC, a marijuana compound that produces a high. Some reported using both THC and e-cigarettes while a smaller group reported using only nicotine, Meaney-Delman said.

New York officials on Thursday said they are narrowing their focus to vitamin E acetate. Federal officials on Friday said it’s too early to pinpoint one substance.

The FDA is analyzing more than 120 samples for the presence of a broad range of substances, including nicotine, THC, other cannabinoids, cutting agents, opioids, toxins and poisons, Mitch Zeller, director of the Food and Drug Administration’s Center for Tobacco Products, said on the call. Lab tests have shown a “mix of results,” and no one substance or compound, including vitamin E acetate, has shown up in all of the samples tested, he said.

Doctors published detailed reports of the cases they’ve treated in the New England Journal of Medicine on Friday in hopes of defining the illness and helping other doctors recognize it.

Patients in many cases experienced gradual symptoms, including breathing difficulty, shortness of breath and chest pain before being hospitalized. Some people reported vomiting and diarrhea or other symptoms such as fevers or fatigue.

X-ray images from the patients typically show shadows similar to the ones seen in patients with viral pneumonia or acute respiratory distress syndrome, said Dr. Dixie Harris, a pulmonologist with Intermountain Healthcare in Salt Lake City, who has worked on 24 cases in Utah.

That led her to perform bronchoscopies on the first few patients. Doctors did not find any infections. Then they considered it might be related to vaping. All of Harris’ patients said they vaped. Some used nicotine. Some used cannabinoids, including THC or CBD. Others used both, making it even more difficult for doctors to pinpoint a culprit.

“My stance is overall, as a lung doctor, I don’t want anybody putting anything into their lungs,” she said. “But I do think there is something going on and there is one common thing making all these lungs react.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

LKJ86 said:


> *'Every Single Individual Must Stay Home': Italy's Coronavirus Surge Strains Hospitals*
> March 19, 20201:59 PM ET
> 
> Daniela De Rosa, a 43-year-old veterinarian in Italy's southwest Campania region, made a video message over the weekend as she was hospitalized with COVID-19. Her video plea has gathered much attention in Italy, which has just surpassed China in the number of reported deaths from the new coronavirus.
> 
> "I've been in isolation in a hospital room for so many days I've lost count," she says. "I have no contact with anyone other than doctors twice a day."
> 
> "Very few people understand what's happening. I want people to see I'm suffering," De Rosa continues.
> 
> "Every single individual must stay home and not endanger the lives of others," she insists.
> 
> Since the video was shared on Facebook last Sunday, it has racked up more than 11 million views.
> 
> As of Thursday afternoon, Italy has registered 41,035 diagnoses of the coronavirus and 3,405 deaths. The death toll is now higher than China's known COVID-19 deaths of over 3,200. Earlier this month, Italy became the first Western country to launch a nationwide lockdown to contain the outbreak, but despite strict measures, the number of cases continues to rise.
> 
> Italy has a universal health care system. But now, its hospitals and medical staff are overwhelmed, prompting anguished debate.
> 
> The Italian College of Anesthesia, Analgesia, Resuscitation and Intensive Care has issued guidelines for what it calls a "catastrophe medicine"-like scenario. The college put it starkly: Given the serious shortage of health resources, patients with the "best chance of success and hope of life" should have access to intensive care, the organization says.
> 
> "If you have an 99-year-old male or a female patient, that's a patient with a lot of diseases. And you have [a] young kid that need to be intubated and you only have one ventilator, I mean, you're not going to ... toss the coin," says Carlo Vitelli, a surgeon and oncologist in Rome.
> 
> He's speaking just a few hours after operating on a perforated appendix of a young man who had been in contact with a person from northern Italy, where the virus has hit the hardest in the country. It was "an emergency operation done on somebody who was in quarantine," Dr. Vitelli says, "don't know if he's going to develop. I don't think so. But, you never know."
> 
> Italy is treating the coronavirus pandemic like a wartime emergency. Health officials are scrambling to set up more beds. In Milan, the old fairgrounds is being turned into an emergency COVID-19 hospital with 500 new beds; across the country, hospitals are setting up inflatable tents outdoors for triage.
> 
> Other countries can learn important lessons from Italy, says Dr. Giuseppe Remuzzi, co-author of a recent paper in The Lancet about the country's dire situation. The takeaways include how to swiftly convert a general hospital into a coronavirus care unit with specially trained doctors and nurses.
> 
> "We had dermatologists, eye doctors, pathologists, learning how to assist a person with a ventilator," Remuzzi says.
> 
> Some question why Italy was caught off guard when the virus outbreak was revealed on Feb. 21.
> 
> *Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even November," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."*
> 
> *He says it was impossible to combat something you didn't know existed.*



For God's sake, think about it logically - if the were cases in Italy in November, the entire country world have been infected by end of December - especially if no one was taking precautions.

People can disagree about the source of the virus but you cannot hide it's spread. It spread in China 
First.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PersonasNonGrata said:


> For God's sake, think about it logically - if the were cases in Italy in November, the entire country world have been infected by end of December - especially if no one was taking precautions.
> 
> People can disagree about the source of the virus but you cannot hide it's spread. It spread in China
> First.


Other countries just saw it as "flu" or "mysterious lung illnesses" before the breakout in China.



LKJ86 said:


> Rouda followed up and asked, “*So we could have some people in the United States dying for what appears to be influenza when in fact it could be the coronavirus?*”
> 
> The doctor replied that “*some cases have actually been diagnosed that way in the United States today.*”





LKJ86 said:


> *CNBC: Death toll rises from mysterious lung illnesses linked to vaping, prompting CDC to sound alarm on e-cigarettes*
> PUBLISHED FRI, *SEP 6 2019* 1:08 PM EDTUPDATED FRI, *SEP 6 2019* 4:04 PM EDT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bbccdd1470

OldTwilight said:


> I had same 2-3 month ago and it was couninues for almost 3 weeks ... Im healthy person but this time the sickness hit me very hard


This is my real experience. My brother got married last November (21th November) and my sister in law is a US citizen, so most of her relatives came from the US. My sister in law started to get sick after the wedding until early Jan this year where the symptoms like dry cough and running nose ( I don't know about the fever). I also got sick by early December (We always come to our parent house for dinner on weekend) and had similar symptoms, this sickness cost me almost a month to recover. My brother told me that this was her relatives from USA that spreaded to her since her relatives were sick while they attended to her wedding and meeting. I don't know if it was a common flu or other things, but the area my brother has lived where had one of the earliest few infected cases that cant track back the origin. (Funny that my brother and sister in law live close to those infected patience's residence).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241669849589268482

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

indians laughing because they cant suffer any more so they laughat others


----------



## EasyNow

LKJ86 said:


> Other countries just saw it as "flu" or "mysterious lung illnesses" before the breakout in China.



People might think it's flu, but it will not spread like flu - there would be too many cases to ignore. If it occurred in November, half the country would have it in a few weeks.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even November," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."*
> 
> *He says it was impossible to combat something you didn't know existed.*


*The early phase of the COVID-19 outbreak in Lombardy, Italy*

Cereda D, Tirani M, Rovida F, Demicheli V, Ajelli M, Poletti P, Trentini F, Guzzetta G, Marziano V, Barone A, Magoni M, Deandrea S, Diurno G, Lombardo M, Faccini M, Pan A, Bruno R, Pariani E, Grasselli G, Piatti A, Gramegna M, Baldanti F, Melegaro A, Merler S

(Submitted on 20 Mar 2020)

In the night of February 20, 2020, the first case of novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) was confirmed in the Lombardy Region, Italy. In the week that followed, Lombardy experienced a very rapid increase in the number of cases. *We analyzed the first 5,830 laboratory-confirmed cases* to provide the first epidemiological characterization of a COVID-19 outbreak in a Western Country. Epidemiological data were collected through standardized interviews of confirmed cases and their close contacts. We collected demographic backgrounds, dates of symptom onset, clinical features, respiratory tract specimen results, hospitalization, contact tracing. We provide estimates of the reproduction number and serial interval. *The epidemic in Italy started much earlier than February 20, 2020. At the time of detection of the first COVID-19 case, the epidemic had already spread in most municipalities of Southern-Lombardy.* The median age for of cases is 69 years (range, 1 month to 101 years). 47% of positive subjects were hospitalized. Among these, 18% required intensive care. The mean serial interval is estimated to be 6.6 days (95% CI, 0.7 to 19). We estimate the basic reproduction number at 3.1 (95% CI, 2.9 to 3.2). We estimated a decreasing trend in the net reproduction number starting around February 20, 2020. We did not observe significantly different viral loads in nasal swabs between symptomatic and asymptomatic. The transmission potential of COVID-19 is very high and the number of critical cases may become largely unsustainable for the healthcare system in a very short-time horizon. We observed a slight decrease of the reproduction number, possibly connected with an increased population awareness and early effect of interventions. Aggressive containment strategies are required to control COVID-19 spread and catastrophic outcomes for the healthcare system.

Subjects: Populations and Evolution (q-bio.PE)
Cite as: arXiv:2003.09320 [q-bio.PE]
(or arXiv:2003.09320v1 [q-bio.PE] for this version)

Source:https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.09320

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even November," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."*
> 
> *He says it was impossible to combat something you didn't know existed.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245832946612711424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246453344425725952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Rollno21 said:


> Any updates on in the vaccine for this China virus ???



No updates for the vaccine for the rest of world.

For Indians the vaccine is already there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245832946612711424
> View attachment 620554
> View attachment 620555
> View attachment 620556
> View attachment 620557
> 
> 
> View attachment 620619




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246378371912568834

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

Global community should sue murica for the spread of the satanic murican virus.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in* December and even November*," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."
> 
> He says it was impossible to combat something you didn't know existed.


*New signs suggest coronavirus was in California far earlier than anyone knew*
By PAIGE ST. JOHNSTAFF WRITER
APRIL 11, 20205 AM
Source:https://www.latimes.com/california/...rus-deaths-signs-of-earlier-spread-california

SACRAMENTO — A man found dead in his house in early March. A woman who fell sick in mid-February and later died.

These early COVID-19 deaths in the San Francisco Bay Area suggest that the novel coronavirus had established itself in the community long before health officials started looking for it. The lag time has had dire consequences, allowing the virus to spread unchecked before social distancing rules went into effect.

“The virus was freewheeling in our community and probably has been here for quite some time,” Dr. Jeff Smith, a physician who is the chief executive of Santa Clara County government, told county leaders in a recent briefing.

How long? A study out of Stanford suggests a dramatic viral surge in February.

But Smith on Friday said data collected by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, local health departments and others suggest it was “a lot longer than we first believed” — most likely since “*back in December.*”

“This wasn’t recognized because we were having a severe flu season,” Smith said in an interview. “Symptoms are very much like the flu. If you got a mild case of COVID, you didn’t really notice. You didn’t even go to the doctor. The doctor maybe didn’t even do it because they presumed it was the flu.”

Just as New York has strong ties to travelers from Europe, who are believed to have brought the coronavirus there from Italy, the Bay Area is a natural hub for those traveling to and from China. Santa Clara County had its first two cases of COVID-19 almost a week before federal approval of emergency testing for the disease Feb. 4. Both were in travelers returning from Wuhan, China, where the virus was rampant.

In January and most of February, there was little, if any, community testing in California.

The CDC provided testing materials to only some health departments, with restrictions that confined testing and thus the tracking of the novel coronavirus to those who were sick or exposed to someone already known to have COVID-19. The federal agency’s focus was on cruise ships, with Princess Cruises’ Diamond Princess carrying the largest known cluster of COVID-19 cases outside of China. The first passenger tested positive for COVID-19 five days after the ship’s Jan. 20 departure from Japan. Eventually, 712 passengers and crew tested positive, and nine of them died.

COVID-19 did not reappear in the Bay Area until Feb. 27, when doctors finally decided to test a hospitalized woman who had been ill for weeks. She became the region’s first case of community-spread coronavirus.

But from there, almost every positive test pointed toward local spread. “When public health [officials] tried to track down the start of the disease … we weren’t able to find, specifically, a contact,” Smith told county supervisors. “That means the virus is in the community already — not, as was suspected by the CDC, as only in China and being spread from contact with China.”

Researchers still unsure how long the virus lurked are now turning to blood banks and other repositories to see if lingering antibodies can show them what was missed. A study funded by the National Institutes of Health is looking for virus antibodies in samples from blood banks in Los Angeles, San Francisco and four other cities across the country.

Santa Clara County’s first community-spread case also became its first announced COVID-19 death.

Azar Ahrabi, 68, died March 9, the second COVID-19 fatality in California, five days after the first. For the first few weeks, the urban county that sits at the heart of Silicon Valley, home to Stanford University and tech giants Apple and Google, led California in coronavirus deaths.

Health investigators said they could find no source of Ahrabi’s infection. Her family members said she stayed mostly at home, taking care of her mother. She seldom drove, and she walked to a local grocery store to shop. But she and her mother lived in a Santa Clara apartment complex in a neighborhood with a high density of international residents.

Relatives said she showed signs of illness in mid-February. For more than a week, they gave only a passing thought that her fever and sudden fatigue might be tied to the horrifying news out of China.

Ahrabi’s son, Amir, said that when his mother checked into a medical clinic Feb. 20 and was diagnosed with a nonspecific pneumonia, she was prescribed antibiotics and sent home. The next day, her doctor admitted her to the intensive care unit.

Amir said he asked that she be tested for COVID-19, and doctors told him the county health department would not approve the test. She met none of the qualifying criteria.

New studies out of Stanford University and the CDC, taken together, suggest that the novel coronavirus spread quickly through the Bay Area.

Stanford’s virology lab, looking retroactively at some 2,800 patient samples collected since January, did not find the first COVID-19 cases until late February — from two patients who were tested Feb. 21 and Feb. 23. Neither of those patients, the researchers note in a letter published by the Journal of the American Medical Assn., would have met existing criteria for COVID-19 testing.

The California Department of Public Health and the CDC did not begin community surveillance for COVID-19 in Santa Clara County until March 5. Samples were collected from 226 coughing, feverish patients who visited four urgent care centers; 1 in 4 turned out to have the flu. The state tested samples from a subset of 79 non-flu patients. Nine of them had COVID-19.

The result suggested that 8% of people walking into the urgent care centers carried the novel coronavirus, an infection rate that mirrored the 5% infection rate at a Los Angeles medical center, the CDC said in a report published Friday.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even November," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."
> 
> He says it was impossible to combat something you didn't know existed.


*French doctors say they found a Covid-19 patient from December*
By Maggie Fox, CNN
Updated 3:37 AM ET, Tue May 5, 2020
Source:https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/04/health/france-coronavirus-december-death-intl/index.html

*(CNN) *There's new evidence that the coronavirus may have been in France weeks earlier than was previously thought.

Doctors at a Paris hospital say they've found evidence that one patient admitted in December was infected with Covid-19. If verified, this finding would show that the virus was already circulating in Europe at that time -- well before the first known cases were diagnosed in France or hotspot Italy.

"Covid-19 was already spreading in France in late December 2019, a month before the official first cases in the country," the team at Groupe Hospitalier Paris Seine in Saint-Denis wrote in a study published Sunday in the International Journal of Antimicrobial Agents.

The first official reports of Covid-19 in France were reported on Jan. 24, in two people who had a history of travel to Wuhan, China.

Intensive care specialist Dr. Yves Cohen and his hospital colleagues wrote that they decided to check the records of earlier patients, in case the virus had been spreading undetected.
Researchers in the US have also started finding evidence that the virus was infecting and killing people earlier than the country's first reported cases.

The French team looked at people admitted to the hospital with flu-like illness between December 2 and January 16 who were not ultimately diagnosed with influenza. They tested frozen samples from those patients for coronavirus.

"One sample was positive taken from a 42 year old man born in Algeria, who lived in France for many years, and worked as a fishmonger," the team wrote. "His last trip was in Algeria during August 2019."

The man had not been to China, and one of his children had also been sick, the team reported.

"Identifying the first infected patient is of great epidemiological interest as it changes dramatically our knowledge regarding SARS-COV-2 and its spreading in the country. Moreover, *the absence of a link with China and the lack of recent travel suggest that the disease was already spreading among the French population at the end of December, 2019*," they wrote.

Europe did not start reporting cases of coronavirus until January. In Italy, the European country hit hardest by the virus, the first two cases were reported on Jan 31, in two Chinese tourists in Rome. The first known community transmission was recorded at the end of February in Codogno, northern Italy.

_Correction: This story has been updated to reflect when the study was published online._


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in *December* and even *November*," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258693985515773952




Source:https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/m...n-alsace-des-le-mois-de-novembre_3952707.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menthol

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258693985515773952
> View attachment 630692
> 
> Source:https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/m...n-alsace-des-le-mois-de-novembre_3952707.html



So in France, they use patient lung scan results of the past and found the similarity as far as November 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in *December *and even *November*," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and *before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China*."


*SARS-CoV-2 detected in waste waters in Barcelona on March 12, 2019*
26/06/2020
Recerca
Source:https://www.ub.edu/web/ub/en/menu_eines/noticies/2020/06/042.html

COVID-19 was announced in Wuhan (China) in early December in 2019 and it would reach every place worldwide later, including Europe. The first case in Europe was announced in France in late January 2020. This chronology on the evolution of the disease can change according to a study led by the University of Barcelona, in collaboration with Aigües de Barcelona.

Researchers detected the presence of the virus that caused the disease in samples of waste water in Barcelona, collected in March 12, 2019. These results, sent to a high impact journal and published in the archive medRxiv, suggest the infection was present before knowing about any case of COVID-19 in any part of the world.

This study, which counts on the participation of the researchers of theGroup on Enteric Virus of the UB Gemma Chavarria Miró, Eduard Anfruns Estrada and Susana Guix, led by Rosa Maria Pintó and Albert Bosch, is part of the project on sentinel surveillance of SARS-CoV-2. This initiative is coordinated by this research group, in collaboration with Aigües de Barcelona and funded by the REVEAL project, from the company SUEZ, in order to detect the virus in waste waters and adopt immediate measures considering future COVID-19 outbreaks.

*An early detection tool*

Altohugh COVID-19 is a respiratory disease, researchers proved there are large quantities of the coronavirus genome in the excrements that reach waste waters. This situation made the waste water-based epidemiology a potential tool for an early detection of the circulation of the virus among population, especially considering the important presence of asymptomatic people, especially considering the important presence of asymptomatic and asymptomatic people who transmit the virus.

As part of the sentinel surveillance project, and after April 13, the researchers analysed weekly the obtained samples in two big water treatment plants in Barcelona. “The levels of the SARS-CoV-2 genome coincided with the evolution of COVID-19 cases in the population”, notes Albert Bosch, professor at the Faculty of Biology of the UB and coordinator of the study.

*COVID-19 cases hidden by the flu*

Later, researchers analysed frozen samples from previous months to the systematic sampling, which revealed the growing apparition of SARS-CoV-2 genome between early January and early March in 2020, bringing the chronology of the coronavirus arrival in Spain even earlier: the presence of the virus was detected in January 15, 41 days before the announcement of the first case of COVID-19, which was announced on February 25.

According to the researchers, these results show the validity of the surveillance of waste waters to anticipate cases, specially considering the significant contribution of the asymptomatic and pre-symptomatic carriers in the spreading of the virus. “Those infected with COVID-19 could have been diagnosed with flu in primary care by mistake, contributing to the community transmission before the public health took measures”, notes Albert Bosch, also president of the Spanish Society of Virology.

“In the specific case of Barcelona –the virologist continues–, having detected the SARS-CoV-2 spread a month before could have improved the response to the pandemic”.

*Analysis of frozen samples from 2018 and 2019*

These results encouraged the researchers to analyse some frozen samples between January 2018 and December 2019, with the shocking results of the presence of SARS-CoV-2 genome in March 2019, before any notification of COVID-19 cases in the world. “All samples were negatives regarding the SARS-CoV-2 genome presence except for March 12, 2019, in which the levels of SARS-CoV-2 were low but were positive, using two different targets”, says the researcher.

“Barcelona receives many visitors for both tourist and professional reasons, –continues Bosch–, and it is possible for a similar situation to have taken place in other parts of the world, and since most of the COVID-19 cases show a similar symptomatology to the flu, those cases could have been disguised as an undiagnosed flu”.

*Models in the SARS-CoV-2 epidemiological surveillance*

The Group on Enteric Viruses is also in charge of the scientific coordination of a project on the SARS-CoV-2 sentinel surveillance in waste waters in Spain, funded by the Spanish Ministry for Ecological Transition and Demographic Challenge. This task counts on the participation of two groups from CSIC, the Institute of Agrochemistry and Food Technology (IATA-CSIC) and the Centre of Edafology and Applied Biology of Segura (CEBAS), as well as a group from the University of Santiago de Compostela. Moreover, together with the research group Microbiology of Water related to the Health (MARS) of the UB, led by Anicet Blanch, coordinates the surveillance of the same virus in Spanish waters.

Last, this group also takes part in a monitoring project on the presence of SARS-CoV-2 in waste waters in the entrance of Catalan treatment plants, funded by the Catalan Water Agency and coordinated by the Catalan Institute for Water Research (ICRA). Another participant in this project is the Research Group on Virus, bacteria and protozoans of water interest in and food (VIRBAP) of the UB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Menthol said:


> Quite interesting!
> 
> So basically the virus is already there since December, even down to November.
> 
> Or basically it was already in whole Europe since December.



The French have said something similiar. Basically that the virus was in France before the military games in Wuhan.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in* December *and* even November*," he says. "*This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China*."
> 
> He says *it was impossible to combat something you didn't know existed*.











What you need to know about the coronavirus right now


Here's what you need to know about the coronavirus right now:




www.reuters.com




NOVEMBER 16, 2020 6:41 PM UPDATED 9 MINUTES AGO
*What you need to know about the coronavirus right now*
By Reuters Staff

(Reuters) - Here’s what you need to know about the coronavirus right now:

Virus emerged in Italy earlier than thought

*The new coronavirus was circulating in Italy from September 2019, a study by the National Cancer Institute of the Italian city of Milan shows*, signalling that COVID-19 might have spread beyond China earlier than previously thought.

Italy’s first COVID-19 patient was detected on Feb. 21 in a little town near Milan, in the northern region of Lombardy.

*But the Italian researchers’ findings show that 11.6% of 959 healthy volunteers enrolled in a lung cancer screening trial between September 2019 and March 2020, had developed coronavirus antibodies well before February.*

Asia at a crossroads as cases surge

Countries across the Asia-Pacific region reported record new coronavirus numbers and fresh outbreaks on Monday, with Japan facing mounting pressure to reimpose a state of emergency and South Korea warning it was at a “critical crossroads”.

The resurgence of the virus in Asia comes as travel restrictions are gradually being eased in the region.

New daily cases in Japan reached a record 1,722 on Saturday, with hot spots in the northern island of Hokkaido and the western prefectures of Hyogo and Osaka. In South Korea, officials reported more than 200 new cases for the third consecutive day on Monday.

Michigan, Washington state impose severe restrictions

Michigan and Washington state on Sunday imposed sweeping new restrictions on gatherings as total U.S. infections crossed the 11 million mark, just over a week after hitting 10 million.

Michigan Governor Gretchen Whitmer ordered a ban on in-person high school and college classes as well as indoor dining service for three weeks as increasingly cold weather drives people indoors where the virus can spread more easily.

Washington state Governor Jay Inslee announced a one-month ban on indoor services at restaurants and gyms, and a reduction of in-store retail capacity to 25%.

J&J starts two-dose trial of its vaccine candidate

Johnson & Johnson launched a new large-scale late-stage trial on Monday to test a two-dose regimen of its experimental COVID-19 vaccine and evaluate potential incremental benefits for the duration of protection with a second dose.

The U.S. drugmaker plans to enrol up to 30,000 participants for the study and run it in parallel with a one-dose trial with as many as 60,000 volunteers that began in September.

The UK arm of the study is aiming to recruit 6,000 participants and the rest will join from other countries with a high incidence of cases such as the United States, Belgium, Colombia, France, Germany, the Philippines, South Africa and Spain.

UK PM to govern by Zoom

British Prime Minister Boris Johnson said he was perfectly well after coming into contact with someone with COVID-19 and will drive the government forward via Zoom while he self-isolates for two weeks.

“I’m fit as a butcher’s dog - feel great,” Johnson said in a video tweet. “I’m bursting with antibodies.”

When Johnson caught COVID-19 in March, he tried to work through the illness “in denial” - but ended up wearing an oxygen mask in an intensive care unit and was ultimately out of action for almost a month.

Compiled by Linda Noakes, Editing by William Maclean

Our Standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> What you need to know about the coronavirus right now
> 
> 
> Here's what you need to know about the coronavirus right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOVEMBER 16, 2020 6:41 PM UPDATED 9 MINUTES AGO
> *What you need to know about the coronavirus right now*
> By Reuters Staff
> 
> (Reuters) - Here’s what you need to know about the coronavirus right now:
> 
> Virus emerged in Italy earlier than thought
> 
> *The new coronavirus was circulating in Italy from September 2019, a study by the National Cancer Institute of the Italian city of Milan shows*, signalling that COVID-19 might have spread beyond China earlier than previously thought.
> 
> Italy’s first COVID-19 patient was detected on Feb. 21 in a little town near Milan, in the northern region of Lombardy.
> 
> *But the Italian researchers’ findings show that 11.6% of 959 healthy volunteers enrolled in a lung cancer screening trial between September 2019 and March 2020, had developed coronavirus antibodies well before February.*
> 
> Asia at a crossroads as cases surge
> 
> Countries across the Asia-Pacific region reported record new coronavirus numbers and fresh outbreaks on Monday, with Japan facing mounting pressure to reimpose a state of emergency and South Korea warning it was at a “critical crossroads”.
> 
> The resurgence of the virus in Asia comes as travel restrictions are gradually being eased in the region.
> 
> New daily cases in Japan reached a record 1,722 on Saturday, with hot spots in the northern island of Hokkaido and the western prefectures of Hyogo and Osaka. In South Korea, officials reported more than 200 new cases for the third consecutive day on Monday.
> 
> Michigan, Washington state impose severe restrictions
> 
> Michigan and Washington state on Sunday imposed sweeping new restrictions on gatherings as total U.S. infections crossed the 11 million mark, just over a week after hitting 10 million.
> 
> Michigan Governor Gretchen Whitmer ordered a ban on in-person high school and college classes as well as indoor dining service for three weeks as increasingly cold weather drives people indoors where the virus can spread more easily.
> 
> Washington state Governor Jay Inslee announced a one-month ban on indoor services at restaurants and gyms, and a reduction of in-store retail capacity to 25%.
> 
> J&J starts two-dose trial of its vaccine candidate
> 
> Johnson & Johnson launched a new large-scale late-stage trial on Monday to test a two-dose regimen of its experimental COVID-19 vaccine and evaluate potential incremental benefits for the duration of protection with a second dose.
> 
> The U.S. drugmaker plans to enrol up to 30,000 participants for the study and run it in parallel with a one-dose trial with as many as 60,000 volunteers that began in September.
> 
> The UK arm of the study is aiming to recruit 6,000 participants and the rest will join from other countries with a high incidence of cases such as the United States, Belgium, Colombia, France, Germany, the Philippines, South Africa and Spain.
> 
> UK PM to govern by Zoom
> 
> British Prime Minister Boris Johnson said he was perfectly well after coming into contact with someone with COVID-19 and will drive the government forward via Zoom while he self-isolates for two weeks.
> 
> “I’m fit as a butcher’s dog - feel great,” Johnson said in a video tweet. “I’m bursting with antibodies.”
> 
> When Johnson caught COVID-19 in March, he tried to work through the illness “in denial” - but ended up wearing an oxygen mask in an intensive care unit and was ultimately out of action for almost a month.
> 
> Compiled by Linda Noakes, Editing by William Maclean
> 
> Our Standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328308622812729345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328287395649904643

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328302229502259200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328076154855514114


----------



## LKJ86

*Facts Tell: COVID-19 emerged in Italy as early as September, Italian study shows*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

